#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  ABC school in Pattaya : is it reliable ?

## wefearourdespot

I am thinking to attend their 180 hours / 1 year package to get the ED visa.
But before forking out 25,000 baht for that, considering the risk of fraud like happened in Phuket , I wanted to know if someone here has ever used their services and if they are reliable.
It seems to me to remember they have been around for many years , but I am not sure of that. Do you remember how long ago they established ?
Also, do you know if the Immigration can deny your visa application ?

----------


## dirtydog

Is that the one on the road between Pattaya and Jomtien? If so they have been there about 2 years.

----------


## wefearourdespot

yes it's that one, but they have also another office in Naklua

----------


## Angela2011

ABC has many branches all over the country like 7/11

----------


## flowerpatch225

I also know that ABC has many branches all over the country like 7/11 because i see it when i find it

----------


## joepattaya

> Is that the one on the road between Pattaya and Jomtien? If so they have been there about 2 years.


That's EASY ABC Language Center (now school)

ABC used to be a language center (based in South Pattaya, Soi VC)

As far as I know, Easy ABC is a reliable partner in languages and cooking courses and they offer ED-visa assistance as long as the Thai Ministry of Education and the Thai Immigration accepts them as a 'school' with their curriculum. 
They DO NOT provide ED-visa........only the Ministry of Foreign Affairs is allowed to do so.

----------

